# Deployed WB brother in Kuwait



## Don Ratcliff

First, this is an honest post and not a joke thread.

I have a friend that has been deployed to Kuwait, he had become a member here but never remembers to login (the knucklehead) Michael Barr is his name.

Anyway, he has found that Uncle Sam has provided a wood shop there for R&R but he has no wood and can't find anything worth turning. I am asking you guys for some help.

If you have any extra pen kits or blanks you can spare please pm me for his address. Everything he makes, he is giving away to the men and women that serve with him. He just needs the ability to turn something for his sanity.

If you can help make sure to include a note with what your WB name is and remind the dork that he needs to have more of a presence on here.

If you can help out let me know and I'll forward you his address.

Thanks guys, I know I joke a lot but I also know we all would help each other if we were deployed like that.

He was a tank driver but re classed to communications.

Here is his shop there. Where do I sign?

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man

I can send him some wood pen blanks. I will PM you! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I will certainly send some too. Send me his info

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Count me in for some pen blanks.
Send me info as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Find out if he needs any tools or whatever to turn pens, I don't know if they have any of that stuff. Pen kits, .ca, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Don, send me his address please. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

I will look around I must have something, any restrictions on sending wood to Kuwait? Wonder if it would be practical to assemble all of the wood at one location and ship it in one bulk pkg. Does the flat rate box thing work to military bases? If I can fid it I think I have a block of cherry all cut to LFRB size. It looks like they have enough tools to work it up into blanks.


Edit I answered my own question about ship flat rate (googled it) . Flat rate boxes work to military bases overseas. There are some restrictions that I have not found yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

That place is just way too clean. I'm jealous. 
Pens for Troops, by a Trooper. I like it! 
Send me the APO, Don.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

Tom Smart said:


> That place is just way too clean. I'm jealous.
> Pens for Troops, by a Trooper. I like it!
> Send me the APO, Don.




My shop would be that clean if I did not have any wood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tom Smart

sprucegum said:


> My shop would be that clean if I did not have any wood.


Nah, it's an Army thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rich P.

Count me in, send me his info. Should we be sending kits and supplies as well?

RichP.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung

This is a nice shop!

Don, is there other stuff he can use/need besides wood and kits? I'm happy to send him some of both. Please send me his address.

Was wondering if there's anything else he needs, like finish or supplies? If so, what could he use? If he could use it, I have some WTF I could send him. I bought a quart can a couple years ago and it's more than I'll use in a number of years. I could pour some into a bottle.

Does he have a mandrel or centers? Bushings? A way to trim/square up the ends after gluing in tubes?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

when the dust settles and you find out what he still needs, let me Know Don. I do not think he needs any more pen blanks, although I have plenty. 

On a different note be careful sending green wood. some/most countries frown upon un-fumigated green wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

I'm going to stick a Woodcraft gift card in with the blanks I send. It won't be much, but he can get something he needs. Just a thought if you have a couple extra dollars guys. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

Mike1950 said:


> when the dust settles and you find out what he still needs, let me Know Don. I do not think he needs any more pen blanks, although I have plenty.
> 
> On a different note be careful sending green wood. some/most countries frown upon un-fumigated green wood.



Wonder if that means the dry wood needs to be KD for bug kill? I don't have any KD wood but I was going to send just some good solid no bark air dried wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> Wonder if that means the dry wood needs to be KD for bug kill? I don't have any KD wood but I was going to send just some good solid no bark air dried wood.


- I meant green.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Don Ratcliff , with all the above responses, can you do some sort of reset/summary?? Don't want to overload him with the same thing, but I have several bags of "generic assorted" pen blanks and I would buy kits for them. Matter of fact, he could share them with the other troops there; might bring back a bunch of new members. Just want to make sure I am sending what is most needed or just plane desired. God bless our troops!!!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I asked him to login and look at this response, you guys are truly the reason I really enjoy this community.

So if you looked at the pictures, they cannot get overloaded with wood. If he has enough he can teach some of the troops how to make pens and tell them where the blanks came from. In fact, write "from woodbarter.com" on everything. 

He will be there until July and can be a hero in passing along anything that might be left to the next soldier.

You guys are the best and thank you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Update; they have TBC set ups now but no barrel trimmers and limited bushings.

For those of us that have been deployed (albeit without a shop like that) remember how much you appreciated the care packages you would get from friends and family. It is like a moment of remembering what it was like to be home. He also has two small kids at home in (you guessed it) El Paso Texas...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

Gentlemen, your response has been amazing. That lathe is a huge monster for pens lol. They do have limited tools as far as pen making. They do have the centers and some gouges. The drill bits they have are probably the standard sizes, not really the pen sizes. I don't think they have any kind of trimmers, but they have that nice powermatic sander or the new style jet drill press so either way of trimming could be covered. I do use mostly CA for finishes on wood blanks, but I will be trying to teach some other soldiers pen turning while I am down there. I will be there for a couple weeks for a class that's only four hours a day and I plan to use the other hours turning. Anything you would like to send would be appreciated. Your generosity is amazing. I will be sure to post pictures with the pens I've made as well as other turners with theirs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mike1950

Tankerbarr said:


> Gentlemen, your response has been amazing. That lathe is a huge monster for pens lol. They do have limited tools as far as pen making. They do have the centers and some gouges. The drill bits they have are probably the standard sizes, not really the pen sizes. I don't think they have any kind of trimmers, but they have that nice powermatic sander or the new style jet drill press so either way of trimming could be covered. I do use mostly CA for finishes on wood blanks, but I will be trying to teach some other soldiers pen turning while I am down there. I will be there for a couple weeks for a class that's only four hours a day and I plan to use the other hours turning. Anything you would like to send would be appreciated. Your generosity is amazing. I will be sure to post pictures with the pens I've made as well as other turners with theirs.



First off Michael Thank you and your friends for your service!! Any need for larger stuff to turn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

Mike1950 said:


> First off Michael Thank you and your friends for your service!! Any need for larger stuff to turn.


Larger stuff would be cool too. They have a chuck to go with that lathe, I would love to get a chance to turn a bowl or two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tankerbarr said:


> Larger stuff would be cool too. They have a chuck to go with that lathe, I would love to get a chance to turn a bowl or two.



I will see what i can do about that.

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Just info for all- I looked it up and Flat rate works to his address. 
Thanks for the Opportunity to help @Don Ratcliff - I take a few- not many mind you- but a few of the bad things I said about you back....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Just info for all- I looked it up and Flat rate works to his address.
> Thanks for the Opportunity to help @Don Ratcliff - I take a few- not many mind you- but a few of the bad things I said about you back....


Wow, that had to hurt...

Thank you for everything you guys can do. I know @Tankerbarr will be overwhelmed with learning why this is a community he needs to be a part of. (He does make some nice stuff BTW)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Mike1950 he is originally from your area for the record.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 he is originally from your area for the record.



YIKES and he moved to Texas....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> YIKES and he moved to Texas....


From Oahu to Texas...


----------



## phinds

Wait ... he moved to Texas ON PURPOSE ??? We clearly DO need to send him pen blanks if it will help restore his sanity 

Sorry, @Tankerbarr I can never resist Texas jokes every since Kevin and I started it many years ago (he kibitzed New York)

EDIT: Oh, and in case you aren't aware, Kevin was the founder of this forum (RIP)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## John Brock

I don't know. 
That lathe looks a little undersized for pen turning. 
You might need a dozen sand bags piled around it to control vibration.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

phinds said:


> Wait ... he moved to Texas ON PURPOSE ??? We clearly DO need to send him pen blanks if it will help restore his sanity
> 
> Sorry, @Tankerbarr I can never resist Texas jokes every since Kevin and I started it many years ago (he kibitzed New York)
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and in case you aren't aware, Kevin was the founder of this forum (RIP)


Uncle Sam moved him to Texas actually. Not sure it was on his radar until then. I do not know why anyone would move from Hawaii to Texas, it sounds like a bad episode of Green Acres to me...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

John Brock said:


> I don't know.
> That lathe looks a little undersized for pen turning.
> You might need a dozen sand bags piled around it to control vibration.


I am sure he knows how to fill a sand bag... Unless the Army has changed that much since I was in. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tankerbarr said:


> Gentlemen, your response has been amazing. That lathe is a huge monster for pens lol. They do have limited tools as far as pen making. They do have the centers and some gouges. The drill bits they have are probably the standard sizes, not really the pen sizes. I don't think they have any kind of trimmers, but they have that nice powermatic sander or the new style jet drill press so either way of trimming could be covered. I do use mostly CA for finishes on wood blanks, but I will be trying to teach some other soldiers pen turning while I am down there. I will be there for a couple weeks for a class that's only four hours a day and I plan to use the other hours turning. Anything you would like to send would be appreciated. Your generosity is amazing. I will be sure to post pictures with the pens I've made as well as other turners with theirs.


Please post lots of pictures and let your students know that the materials came from Wood Barter so they can join up too. Unless they are from Texas, we have enough people from Texas...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## John Brock

Don Ratcliff said:


> Unless they are from Texas, we have enough people from Texas...



Perhaps a quota system is in order...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

John Brock said:


> Perhaps a quota system is in order...


Good luck getting that through management, especially now that the Ban Don Button has been lowered for the new guy @Tony to reach.


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> From Oahu to Texas...



Better than Kansas 

Oh...and shoot me the address. Might as well give away some wood that I am not turning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

phinds said:


> Wait ... he moved to Texas ON PURPOSE ??? We clearly DO need to send him pen blanks if it will help restore his sanity
> 
> Sorry, @Tankerbarr I can never resist Texas jokes every since Kevin and I started it many years ago (he kibitzed New York)
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and in case you aren't aware, Kevin was the founder of this forum (RIP)



It was definitely not on purpose! Can you really call El Paso Texas? Its more mexico than it is Texas lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

Don Ratcliff said:


> Uncle Sam moved him to Texas actually. Not sure it was on his radar until then. I do not know why anyone would move from Hawaii to Texas, it sounds like a bad episode of Green Acres to me...



Had to move from Oahu....i heard this crazy guy was coming back there!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tankerbarr

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 he is originally from your area for the record.



Not sure I want to claim New California (Washington) as home anymore....

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## John Brock

Texas jokes?
My grandad's favorite Texas joke was as follows...

Why doesn't Texas slide into the Gulf?
Because Oklahoma sucks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## phinds

Tankerbarr said:


> It was definitely not on purpose! Can you really call El Paso Texas? Its more mexico than it is Texas lol


I'm an Army Brat and when I tell people about the overseas postings we had, it goes like this:
4 years in Germany
1 year in Japan
1 year in Italy
6 months in El Paso

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Schroedc can you send the left over pen blanks from the sale on my behalf?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Schroedc can you send the left over pen blanks from the sale on my behalf?



sure, let me know where to send them, I can get them out in the next day or two.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Mike1950 said:


> Just info for all- I looked it up and Flat rate works to his address.
> Thanks for the Opportunity to help @Don Ratcliff - I take a few- not many mind you- but a few of the bad things I said about you back....


Careful @Mike 1950 Don't get carried away

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Careful @Mike 1950 Don't get carried away

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Tankerbarr 
Thank you for your service!!
@Don Ratcliff 
I want in please !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Mike1950 he is originally from your area for the record.



The La Brea Tar Pits?????



John Brock said:


> Perhaps a quota system is in order...



I decree only every 10th member can be a non-Texan.
So it shall be written, so it shall be so!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> The La Brea Tar Pits?????
> 
> 
> 
> I decree only every 10th member can be a non-Texan.
> So it shall be written, so it shall be so!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## David Van Asperen

Oh boy ,here we go again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Send me his address and I will be happy to send some blanks the size of a large flat rate box. I will send some pen kits too.


Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 140793

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 140793


I resemble that remark.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Send me his address and I will be happy to send some blanks the size of a large flat rate box. I will send some pen kits too.


Thank you Curt, you are a gentleman among your PEER.........

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

sprucegum said:


> I will look around I must have something, any restrictions on sending wood to Kuwait? Wonder if it would be practical to assemble all of the wood at one location and ship it in one bulk pkg. Does the flat rate box thing work to military bases? If I can fid it I think I have a block of cherry all cut to LFRB size. It looks like they have enough tools to work it up into blanks.
> 
> 
> Edit I answered my own question about ship flat rate (googled it) . Flat rate boxes work to military bases overseas. There are some restrictions that I have not found yet.


There are also FPO flat rate boxes from USPS to send to the troops

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

John Brock said:


> Texas jokes?
> My grandad's favorite Texas joke was as follows...
> 
> Why doesn't Texas slide into the Gulf?
> Because Oklahoma sucks!


This is where I read the joke today. Thank you John, I did not want to steal your thunder on that one.


----------



## Mike1950

I have one loaded- LFR I will post what restrictions apply to it tomorrow. Thanks Don-great idea. I wonder if there is a wood shop in Afghanistan??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Still have his address if some more of you can help out. Looks like he needs some drill bits that are not in a normal index and kits, bushings and woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm in too....

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> I wonder if there is a wood shop in Afghanistan??


I wood hope so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> I wood hope so.


do you know where i could get address


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> do you know where i could get address


Sorry, Mike, I do not.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Beyond knowing someone in country or a contact here, like Don, only thing I might suggest is googling MWR Afghanistan to see if anything comes up. They likely have a Facebook page at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

Mike1950 said:


> do you know where i could get address


I have a friend over there I will see if they have one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

Mike1950 said:


> do you know where i could get address


I found out there is a shop in Kabul, getting the address now. PM me and I'll give it to those who are interested there as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

phinds said:


> I'm an Army Brat and when I tell people about the overseas postings we had, it goes like this:
> 4 years in Germany
> 1 year in Japan
> 1 year in Italy
> 6 months in El Paso


You're lucky you only had to do 6 months in Hell Paso

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum

Tankerbarr said:


> Gentlemen, your response has been amazing. That lathe is a huge monster for pens lol. They do have limited tools as far as pen making. They do have the centers and some gouges. The drill bits they have are probably the standard sizes, not really the pen sizes. I don't think they have any kind of trimmers, but they have that nice powermatic sander or the new style jet drill press so either way of trimming could be covered. I do use mostly CA for finishes on wood blanks, but I will be trying to teach some other soldiers pen turning while I am down there. I will be there for a couple weeks for a class that's only four hours a day and I plan to use the other hours turning. Anything you would like to send would be appreciated. Your generosity is amazing. I will be sure to post pictures with the pens I've made as well as other turners with theirs.




I was going to print a label this morning and found that armed forces is one of the choices for which state I am mailing to. I am assuming armed forces pacific is the correct one is this correct? I will get a box packed today, mostly pepper mill blanks ( I don't do pens) each blank can be cut into around 18 pen blanks or you can just make peppermills on that beast of a lathe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

sprucegum said:


> I was going to print a label this morning and found that armed forces is one of the choices for which state I am mailing to. I am assuming armed forces pacific is the correct one is this correct? I will get a box packed today, mostly pepper mill blanks ( I don't do pens) each blank can be cut into around 18 pen blanks or you can just make peppermills on that beast of a lathe.


NO! We are in APO AE


----------



## Tankerbarr

sprucegum said:


> I was going to print a label this morning and found that armed forces is one of the choices for which state I am mailing to. I am assuming armed forces pacific is the correct one is this correct? I will get a box packed today, mostly pepper mill blanks ( I don't do pens) each blank can be cut into around 18 pen blanks or you can just make peppermills on that beast of a lathe.


I would love to learn how to do pepper mills.... I just love woodturning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

Tankerbarr said:


> NO! We are in APO AE


Ha Ha that is not one of the multiple choice answers so I guess I will just hand address it with the information that was messaged to me and let the PO figure it out LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I'll take the addy also. have a number of turning blocks I can send in maple and mahogany

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tankerbarr said:


> I would love to learn how to do pepper mills.... I just love woodturning!


glad to hear that- you will see why when you get box.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

sprucegum said:


> I was going to print a label this morning and found that armed forces is one of the choices for which state I am mailing to. I am assuming armed forces pacific is the correct one is this correct? I will get a box packed today, mostly pepper mill blanks ( I don't do pens) each blank can be cut into around 18 pen blanks or you can just make peppermills on that beast of a lathe.


Yep, send to middle of the Pacific c/o onDa atcliffRa the post man will know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yep, send to middle of the Pacific c/o onDa atcliffRa the post man will know



Checking that address- is that DontheRAT ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Do you think this is some elaborate scheme I've concocted. Having created a false login under the assumed name @Tankerbarr months ago and setting up a mail forwarding service in Kuwait to route all your generous gifts to me? Then waiting until the cold of winter when you are the most vulnerable to Inception before posting the request.



Mike, i'm good but you have a much higher opinion of me than i'm capable of. For that sir, I thank you.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you think this is some elaborate scheme I've concocted. Having created a false login under the assumed name @Tankerbarr months ago and setting up a mail forwarding service in Kuwait to route all your generous gifts to me? Then waiting until the cold of winter when you are the most vulnerable to Inception before posting the request.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, i'm good but you have a much higher opinion of me than in capable of. For that sir, I thank you.



do not worry- this is not the case. just makin fun of ya cause of name spelling.... onDa atcliffRa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

but thanks Don- great idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950

@Woodworking Vet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

He got the first box today and as soon as he has a chance will post up pictures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> He got the first box today and as soon as he has a chance will post up pictures.


That was quick

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tankerbarr

And the credit to the first box received goes to......drumroll please....... Chuck Neely (couldn't find his @ handle) if someone knows it please tag him for me. It's a nice variety of woods.  Thank you very much Chuck!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

I think that is @Nature Man


----------



## Tankerbarr

Tony said:


> I think that is @Nature Man


I think you're right....at least the cities line up lol


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Tankerbarr you better hurry up and make the mail delivery guy a pen because he is about to go all Ricky Ricardo on you...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man

Tankerbarr said:


> And the credit to the first box received goes to......drumroll please....... Chuck Neely (couldn't find his @ handle) if someone knows it please tag him for me. It's a nice variety of woods. Thank you very much Chuck!
> 
> View attachment 141279


Yep. That was me. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tankerbarr

Nature Man said:


> Yep. That was me. Chuck


Thank you for the nice selection sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Tankerbarr said:


> Thank you for the nice selection sir!


You are entirely welcome! Hope you can get enough time off to really get into creating stuff now! Enjoy!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I had to fill out a customs for at the post office, did you guys have to do this? I listed the contents as kiln dried wood, well see if it goes through or not. The clerk at the post office said because it had an apo in the address it would not let her bypass it.


----------



## sprucegum

Yes I had to I mailed it the 30th hoping for the best. I just called it 6 dry wood turning blanks.


----------



## Lou Currier

Call the contents “craft supplies”

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I had to fill out a customs for at the post office, did you guys have to do this? I listed the contents as kiln dried wood, well see if it goes through or not. The clerk at the post office said because it had an apo in the address it would not let her bypass it.



Your item arrived at APO, AE 09330 on February 5, 2018 at 4:25 pm. You can inquire about the status of your item by clicking CUSTOMER INQUIRY from https://amps.usps.gov/jy2/frm.htm.

*Status*
*Available for Pickup*
February 5, 2018 at 4:25 pm

Arrived at Military Post Office

APO, AE 09330 

They should all get there- Mine did. at least that is what USPS says

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Makes me wonder how many more woodless military wood shops are scattered across the globe. I am sure quality wood is a scarce commodity in many countries.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Mike1950 did you have to fill out a customs form? That's all I was really wondering and if it might have screwed things up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

sprucegum said:


> Makes me wonder how many more woodless military wood shops are scattered across the globe. I am sure quality wood is a scarce commodity in many countries.


I would not mind them giving up on the woodless ones and donating the tools to me. Not the one in Kuwait of course, but the other woodless ones would be fine...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> @Mike1950 did you have to fill out a customs form? That's all I was really wondering and if it might have screwed things up.


Yes I did fill out customs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> Yes I did fill out customs.


Ditto


----------



## Nature Man

Mike1950 said:


> Yes I did fill out customs.


I also filled out a customs form, and listed the contents as wooden parts for pens. Chuck


----------



## David Van Asperen

Headed to post office in the morning, good to know


----------



## CWS

David Van Asperen said:


> Headed to post office in the morning, good to know


They gave me the custom form when I got the box

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cool fellas, I listed mine as kiln dried wood. Hope that didn't raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Tankerbarr

It's been quite an amazing couple of days of mail!

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

This beautiful box is from @Mike1950 thank you for a nice selection of woods!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tankerbarr said:


> This beautiful box is from @Mike1950 thank you for a nice selection of woods!
> 
> View attachment 141434


You are very welcome. Thank you For what you are doing for us...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tankerbarr

I feel very blessed with these boxes.....these contents were from two boxes from @NYWoodturner

Reactions: Way Cool 8 | +Karma 3


----------



## Tankerbarr

Some awesome blanks and kits from @Tom Smart thank you for labeling each of the blanks

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | +Karma 3


----------



## Mike1950

Yikes - nice Boxes Tom and Scott- Y'all better get turning- no more excuses- well except for your job....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tankerbarr

I am truly honored by this box. To receive a blank that you got from Kevin leaves me speechless. It has some of the best figure from FBE that I've ever seen.....thank you so much @sprucegum (pictured all 4 sides)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

Tankerbarr said:


> I am truly honored by this box. To receive a blank that you got from Kevin leaves me speechless. It has some of the best figure from FBE that I've ever seen.....thank you so much @sprucegum (pictured all 4 sides)
> 
> Ha ha had to do it Kevin would have been on this like flies on honey.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

Tankerbarr said:


> Some awesome blanks and kits from @Tom Smart thank you for labeling each of the blanks
> 
> View attachment 141436


Going to be fun to see what Tanker and the troops make from all of the pretty wood.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings

That FBE would make an awesome Pepper Mill!. Thank you and your buddies for your services Michael!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bret

Send the address and ill send some burl blanks out. Anything he needs as far as size and species?
Bret


----------



## Tony

@Don Ratcliff, your help is needed!!!!


----------



## Tankerbarr

Sorry I'm a bit behind in posting these.....this set is from @Gdurfey thank you for the kits and blanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

@Tankerbarr - You should be getting a padded envelope with some wood in it as well, I didn't think to include my screen name inside, most of the blanks are courtesy of @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

These nice blanks are from @CWS I'm excited to try a bowl/platter out of them

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tankerbarr

Schroedc said:


> @Tankerbarr - You should be getting a padded envelope with some wood in it as well, I didn't think to include my screen name inside, most of the blanks are courtesy of @Don Ratcliff



Yours was coming up next!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

From @Schroedc and @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tankerbarr

These cool blanks and cutoffs are from @woodtickgreg

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tankerbarr

These are some awesome blanks! I can't wait to get them round! From @David Van Asperen

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen

glad they made it there and hope they are of use to you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Tankerbarr said:


> These nice blanks are from @CWS I'm excited to try a bowl/platter out of them
> 
> View attachment 142415


It was my pleasure to provide wood for our military. Stay safe

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

Only thing that sucks is the shop is closed today and tomorrow...I'm headed down to the other base today!


----------



## CWS

I'm sure it will be there when you get. Stay safe.


----------



## Tankerbarr

CWS said:


> I'm sure it will be there when you get. Stay safe.



Thanks!


----------



## Tankerbarr

So I got to make some shavings..... I attempted to make a lefse rolling pin, not exactly happy with this one... The wood in the center was too soft and it chipped a lot. The handles are granadillo and the pin itself is redwood.

There are numerous things wrong with it, but was my first attempt and didn't have all the things I should have had to make it, but I tried to overcome and adapt, but it came down to choosing the wrong woods. 

Both woods came from @Mike1950.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950

Hey ya gotta start somewhere. Redwood has some curl in it but is pretty soft. Granidillo is not soft.....


----------



## Tankerbarr

Mike1950 said:


> Hey ya gotta start somewhere. Redwood has some curl in it but is pretty soft. Granidillo is not soft.....


Yeah I was meaning the redwood....it chipped on me in a couple places. I was going to use the granadillo for the pin initially but the grain was pretty open. I reallylike how they turned out as the handles, but need to choose a different wood for the pin now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Tankerbarr said:


> So I got to make some shavings..... I attempted to make a lefse rolling pin, not exactly happy with this one... The wood in the center was too soft and it chipped a lot. The handles are granadillo and the pin itself is redwood.
> 
> There are numerous things wrong with it, but was my first attempt and didn't have all the things I should have had to make it, but I tried to overcome and adapt, but it came down to choosing the wrong woods.
> 
> Both woods came from @Mike1950.
> 
> View attachment 142953
> 
> View attachment 142954
> 
> View attachment 142955


Looks good from here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Lefse?! You’re in khubz country!


----------



## Tankerbarr

DKMD said:


> Lefse?! You’re in khubz country!


I had honestly never heard that name before lol


----------



## sprucegum

Tankerbarr said:


> So I got to make some shavings..... I attempted to make a lefse rolling pin, not exactly happy with this one... The wood in the center was too soft and it chipped a lot. The handles are granadillo and the pin itself is redwood.
> 
> There are numerous things wrong with it, but was my first attempt and didn't have all the things I should have had to make it, but I tried to overcome and adapt, but it came down to choosing the wrong woods.
> 
> Both woods came from @Mike1950.
> 
> View attachment 142953
> 
> View attachment 142954
> 
> View attachment 142955



Nice handles even if the redwood did chip. Try that solid plain cherry pepper mill blank that I sent. I have made several pins from cherry it is a nice tight grained wood that turns wonderful. I just finish them with butcher block wax .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tankerbarr

sprucegum said:


> Nice handles even if the redwood did chip. Try that solid plain cherry pepper mill blank that I sent. I have made several pins from cherry it is a nice tight grained wood that turns wonderful. I just finish them with butcher block wax .


Thanks for the advice. The cherry blank was exactly the one I was thinking of using! I'll have to figure out how to get the finish inside the grooves and everything.


----------



## CWS

It may not be easy considering your location but I have a friend who makes a lot of rolling pins and soaks the whole thing in mineral oil for a day then let it drip off.


----------



## Tankerbarr

CWS said:


> It may not be easy considering your location but I have a friend who makes a lot of rolling pins and soaks the whole thing in mineral oil for a day then let it drip off.


That would probably work well....hmmm now where to find that much mineral oil lol


----------



## Tony

Tankerbarr said:


> That would probably work well....hmmm now where to find that much mineral oil lol



If he is on base check with the kitchen staff. They use food grade mineral oil to lubricate all the machines in kitchens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Hoping someone is getting in some Kuwait shop time. Given the unpredictability of military life who knows. Anyway I thank them all for their service.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

